# So hat Europa entschieden!



## Stefan102 (15 Mai 2011)

*Das ist der Gewinner des Eurovision Song Contest!*



​
And the Winner is: Aserbaidschan!

Wer hätte diese Künstler beim Eurovision Song Contest auf dem Schirm gehabt? Während wir Deutschen insgeheim alle auf ein Lena-Comeback gehofft haben, zogen in Europa still und heimlich Ell/Nikki an uns vorbei!

Ell/Nikki sangen ihre gefühlvolle Ballade „Running Scared" und sicherten sich somit ganze 221 Punkte aus ganz Europa. Mit einem Abstand von 32 Punkten zu Italien war das ein Sieg auf ganzer Linie.

Auf Platz drei und vier landeten Schweden und die Ukraine und lieferten sich mit 26 Punkten Unterschied ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen um den Platz auf dem Siegertreppchen. Letzte wurde die Schweizerin Anna Rossinelli, die mit ihrer lockeren Nummer nur 19 Punkte ergatterte.

Lena Meyer-Landrut schaffte es immerhin auf Platz 10, doch zwölf Punkte hatte dieses Jahr kein Land für die Sängerin übrig. Lediglich Österreich, die Schweiz, Lettland und Weißrussland vergaben acht Punkte an uns.

Deutschland vergab acht Punkte an Irland, zehn an Griechenland und zwölf Punkte an Österreich – damit unterschied sich das Telefonvoting doch noch einmal ziemlich von dem, was die PromiflashLeser heute noch tippten und auch die Google-Prognose lag leider völlig daneben. So beliebt Lena auch sein mag, zum Sieg hat es heute also nicht gereicht, aber immerhin hat sie ihren Titel souverän verteidigt!


----------



## Punisher (15 Mai 2011)

Und wir bezahlen die Show nächstes Jahr in Aserbaidschan mit Entwicklungshilfegeldern. Bah, ich könnte kotzen, wenn Länder an solchen Shows teilnehmen, die von uns solche Zuwendungen kassieren.


----------



## MarkyMark (15 Mai 2011)

Zumindest ist dieser Lena Hype nun vorbei, endlich. Ihr Titel wirkte auch extrem deplaziert bei all den restlichen Teilnehmern. Zwischen dem ganzen SchubiduTrallalala kann keine Nummer bestehen, die einen in die gepflegte Depression treibt.

Mir gefiel die Schweizerin echt gut, nun ja..letzter Platz.


----------



## Haldan Umberto da Venga (15 Mai 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Und wir bezahlen die Show nächstes Jahr in Aserbaidschan mit Entwicklungshilfegeldern. Bah, ich könnte kotzen, wenn Länder an solchen Shows teilnehmen, die von uns solche Zuwendungen kassieren.



:angry::angry::angry:

Hahaha!!! Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, bitte Klappe halten und nicht den "Herrenmenschen" rauskehren.

Zur Info:
Die Wirtschaft Aserbaidschans wächst sehr schnell. Das BIP stieg im Jahr 1999 um 7,4 Prozent, 2000 um 11,4 Prozent und 2001 um 9,9 Prozent. Diese Entwicklung basiert zu einem großen Teil auf einer expansiven Erdölindustrie, welche den wichtigsten Wirtschaftszweig des Landes darstellt.

2005 erwirtschaftete die Ölindustrie 67 Prozent des BIP, der Anteil der Öl- und zunehmenden Erdgasförderung am BIP steigt weiterhin. Aserbaidschan förderte 2009 knapp über 1 Million Barrel (ca. 159 Mio Liter) Erdöl pro Tag (1997: 173.000 Barrel) [13]. Für den Export des Öls wurde die BTC-Ölpipeline (Baku-Tiflis-Ceyhan-Ölpipeline) gebaut und im Sommer 2005 eröffnet. Sie kann täglich eine Million Barrel Rohöl von Baku in die türkische Hafenstadt Ceyhan transportieren. Die Kapazität kann später auf 1,8 Millionen Barrel pro Tag erhöht werden. Die Gewinne aus der Rohstoffförderung sollen in Zukunft in einen staatlichen Ölfonds fließen. Mit diesem soll für die Zukunft Aserbaidschans nach dem Ölzeitalter vorgesorgt und makroökonomische Stabilität geschaffen werden.


----------



## Stefan102 (15 Mai 2011)

Haldan Umberto da Venga schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, bitte Klappe halten und nicht den "Herrenmenschen" rauskehren.


Na, lieb sein 
Man muss nicht immer gleich in eine solch derbe Ausdrucksweise verfallen, nur weil man anderer Meinung ist


----------



## FCB_Cena (15 Mai 2011)

Der Eurovision Song Contest 2012 live aus Baku!
Hier ist ihr Moderator: Bööööööörti Vogts!


----------



## ElCoyote (15 Mai 2011)

Das war einer der schlimmsten Siegertitel, auf einer Stufe mit Diggi Loo Diggi Lei aus Norwegen in den 09ern.


----------



## Franky70 (15 Mai 2011)

Die "Titelverteidigung" empfand ich von der ersten Sekunde an als wirre Idee im Siegestaumel.

Vorher hatte ich auf Platz 8 getippt, finde 10 aber durchaus auch noch respektabel.

Mir gefällt vor allem die Sängerin aus Aserbaidschan optisch. Hat ein bisschen was von J Lo, finde ich. 
Ich war froh, dass diese schrecklichen irischen Clown-Zwillinge nicht gewonnen haben.
Ansonsten schaltete ich bei vielen Songs gleich mal kurz um...
Der Anfang der Show war genial. Raab, Engelke und Rakers machten einen klasse Job. Auch Jan Delay war eine gute Wahl, um die Leute zum Tanzen zu bewegen.
Keine sichtbare oder hörbare Panne, soweit ich es mitbekommen habe. Lief doch gut.


----------



## ElCoyote (15 Mai 2011)

Die Slowenin war auch stimmlich und optisch nett anzusehen.


----------



## AMUN (15 Mai 2011)

Wer sich die Sendung nicht antun wollte und lieber was vernünftiges gemacht hat kann hier noch mal alles nachlesen... 

Eurovision Song Contest 2011 auf dem "Stupidedia Talk-Radiosender"


----------



## syd67 (15 Mai 2011)

die show lief ja auch bei uns down under zeitversetzt im tv!
ist uebrigens sehr beliebt!
weiss aber schon was montag in den zeitungen stehen wird:
VETTERNWIRTSCHAFT bei der punktevergabe


----------



## joefreak (27 Mai 2012)

Aserbaidschan ist jetzt gelaufen. Mal schauen was aus den Menschen dort wird.


----------

